

Obama-Zuckerberg and Expeditionary Economics - mvs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/23/obama-zuckerberg-and-expeditionary-economics/

======
donofrip
We definitely need to be concerned about how governments, and not just the US
government, will be able to use the information that social networking sites
are aggregating. On one hand, the library of personal data and knowledge of
the inter-connections people could be used to help defeat crime, it could also
serve to help governments identify their opposition. We have seen some of this
happen in the Middle East. It is a very dangerous situation that has grown out
of people's willingness to share anything online, especially in forums that do
not protect their identities.

I couldn't agree more about the need to shift from a "if we build it, they
will come mentality" to one of entrepreneurship in how we help developing
countries and populations. I'm actively involved in the founding of an
organization that focuses on financial literacy and business education for
grade school children in developing countries and struggling US schools. We
hope that by teaching children "to fish" rather than handing them food stamps,
cash, and other subsidies, we can begin to develop communities that are self-
sufficient. A little innovation can go a long way in these communities. I'll
try to post a link to our website once we have it up and running... hopefully
next week.

~~~
spitfire
Be worried? This sort of computerized terror has already happened. Facebook
would just make this sort of thing much more efficient.

[http://www.amazon.com/IBM-Holocaust-Strategic-Alliance-
Corpo...](http://www.amazon.com/IBM-Holocaust-Strategic-Alliance-
Corporation/dp/0914153102/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303612561&sr=8-1)

